# Kenmore Refrigerator No power



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a kenmore refrigerator that nothing is working, no light nothing, like it’s not getting power. It’s not the outlet, Thanks in advance.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

That’s Kenmore


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Hidden somewhere is a schematic; in our fridge, it was under the upper door hinge cover. There might be a series component that is the culprit.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

This isn't exactly the same model, but close.


https://www.justanswer.com/appliance/ass51-refrigerator-freezer-just-stopped-working.html



Roger


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

If you're sure it's getting power, then follow Roger's link. 

Check for burnt out fuse(s) on the control board, start there.

If you do have a bad fuse(s), hopefully you can just remove/replace them easily. Replace with same type/amp.

Some are the type that have to be de-soldered/soldered to remove/replace, if so, then you'll probably have to buy a new control board, (unless you have those skills), which is of course, the most expensive part of the fridge or call a tech.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Google that model number and call up the manual/schematic and see.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

It does look like there is a removal fuse on the control board. Check that first. Could be a simple fix.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

jmon said:


> It does look like there is a removal fuse on the control board. Check that first. Could be a simple fix.


This is a picture of the fuse in that video. Looks like it is soldered in.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, you are right roger. I didn't zoom in enough, sorry. Thanks for pointing that out.

That's what I mean, they make it so you have to call a tech or get a new board if you don't have the skills to diy.

So, anyway, will wait for the op to check the fuse, to find out if it's good or bad. A little blown fuse will cause it not to have power. It's a fail-safe, everything will stop at that point until the fuse is replaced. If it keeps blowing or it's not the fuse, then there is another problem somewhere else.


----------

